# Diseño de Circuito  para obtener 3.7V 1A DC



## Robert Dumas (Sep 26, 2006)

Tengo una fuente de tensión regulable de 1A de 1.5V-3V-4.5V-6V-7.5V-9V-12V -DC-.
Necesito el diseño de un circuito que me permita obtener 3.7V 1A ó 800mA utilizando alguna de las salidas de esa fuente.

Aguien me puede ayudar? Muchas gracias.

Robert Dumas


----------



## VichoT (Sep 26, 2006)

Holas.Robert. una consulta esa fuente como es por dentro  como consigue tener esos voltajes,tiene varios bibinados secundarios. varios elementros reguladores conmutables por el selector principal...???????????
otra cosa quieres dejar al fuente en 3.7VDC  1A fijo en estas caracteristicas o deseas agregarle una nueva posicion al selector( o modificar una ya existente) para mantener una salida de multiples voltajes.?????????????

BYE!


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 27, 2006)

Bueno, VichoT, hoy no estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Las fuentes con salida multiple seleccionable utilizan el puñetero LM317 pero con distinta regulación dependiendo de la posición del conmutador.
Para este caso creo que la solución es más sencilla:
- coge la salida de 4,5V y pon un diodo en serie. Minimo un 1N4007 ((q aguante 1A por lo menos, compruebalo y aguante 0,7W)

Saludos.


----------



## Robert Dumas (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola Antonio el Bailarín.

Disculpa, mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos, me gustaría si puedes aclararme una cosa más. Se que las fuentes regulables que se venden en el mercado, tipo la que tengo, son algo "truchas" y para medir el voltaje hay que hacerlo cuando están conectadas a una carga sino el tester mide cualquier cosa, según experimenté. Cuando le pongo una bombita de 4.5V mi tester mide a la salida, después de esa bombita, 3.9V +/-1V, si pongo resistencias en paralelo imitando una carga equivalente a esa bombita el tester mide lo mismo. Entonces tendría que poner esas resistencias en paralelo a la salida de 4.5V primero y después, colocar el diodo mínimo de 1N4007 en serie que aguante 1A  aguante 0,7W o debo ponerlo directamente sin poner las resistencias que simulan una carga? Muchas gracias, saludos.

Robert Dumas


----------



## VichoT (Sep 27, 2006)

Holas.Robert. creo que antes de decirte que hacer seria bueno que postearas una foto o un esquema de tu fuente ya que si tu fuente no es capaz de regular en vacio dudo mucho que tenga un regulador de tensión como el LM317 como dice Antonio el Bailarin. mas bien sigo en mi postura que simplemente es un transformador con varios secundarios uno para cada voltaje...Como dijo Robert es lago trucha la fuente y yo he  desarmado aunque nunca he metido mano en ellas(no vale la pena mejor invertir un poco y comprarse o hacerse un regulador).

BYE!


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 29, 2006)

Si, la verdad, pero tambien puede coger un 7805 y poner dos diodos, tendrá 3,8VDC, algo aceptable.

Saludos.


----------



## Robert Dumas (Sep 29, 2006)

Hola Antonio el Bailarin

Muchas gracias por tus respuestas. Voy a comprar la semana que viene un 7805 y le voy a poner los diodos como me sugieres y luego te cuento cómo me fué. 
Para más información tengo dos transformadores de tensión DC variables, uno es Nippon America AC-DC Adaptor, Model DV-1000, Input 110/220 60/50Hz, Power 18W Output los valores de voltaje DC que especifiqué anteriormente, current max 1000 mA (Made in China) y el otro tiene Inpur para 100V-120V y 200V-220V VSW DV1000 EU Universal AC/DC adaptor AC 60-50Hz Ouptup: idem anterior, 1000 mA, este último transformador a diferencia del anterior es que hay que hacer los cambios de tension y de polaridad con un destornillador en vez de botoneras que pueden cambiarse por accidente. Cuando mido con el tester el punto de 4.5V el instrumento muestra unos 10V, si pongo una lamparita de 4.5V que simula una carga el tester mide 3.9V. Hice pruebas simulando una carga poniendole resistencias en paralelo y en serie un 1N4006 que tenía, el tester medía 3.6V 900 mA pero cuando lo contectaba al aparato, como no tiene una demanda de energía constante, cuando estaba inactivo la tensión subía a 6V y eso podía quemarme el aparato.
Porqué necesito 3.7 VDC 1A?
Es porque necesito imitar a una batería de litio. Tengo un aparato que consume mucho y permanentemente se está agotando la batería y para volverlo a usar tengo que poner a recargar la batería por viarias horas y es una gran molestia. Quiero enchufar un aparato directamente a una fuente y que vea esa fuente como si fuese la batería de litio.
Agradecería mucho también si alguien me pudiera facilitar el plano de un circuito electrónico para construir una fuente de tensión (entre 1-12V DC) e intensidad (100-1000 mA) variables.
Muchas gracias, saludos.

Robert


----------



## VichoT (Sep 29, 2006)

Holas.rober. mejor has loque te dice Antonio. compra un regulador 7805 y pones dos diodos en serie ala salida del regulador...mas facil imposible...busca el datasheet del regulador ahy sale como conectarlo. y la capacidadd e corriente de este regulador bordea los 1.1A mas que suficiente para loque necesitas aunque me parce prudente si lo haras trabajar siempre en esta corriente  le pongas algun disipador.

BYE!


----------



## ratoseco (Sep 30, 2006)

Amigo fuente no Proteus


----------

